# Kutter in Laboe



## Fanny (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi, wir fahren am 2.01 mit der  MS "Blauort" ab Laboe auf Dorsch. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit solchen Hochseefahrten in der Ostsee auf Dorsch gemacht?


----------



## Fanny (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

ähhhhhhhhhhhhhh....................?!


----------



## Hechtpeter (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?!


----------



## Macker (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Moin Moin gehe mal davon aus das ihr auf Platte angelt.
Packe dir einfach ein paar Brandungsvorfächer ein wenn du keine hast an Bord und im Angelshop am hafen bekommst du welche.
Wattis bekommst du auch am Hafen.
Wenn du denn an Bord gehst spreche kurz mit Udo oder Gerd die sagen dir denn ob du dir besser Wattis holen sollst oder nicht.
Dann wünsche Ich dir schonmal viel Spas und kann dir nur sagen mit dem Schiff hast du nichts verkehrt gemacht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## padotcom (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*



Fänny schrieb:


> Hi, wir fahren am 2.01 mit der  MS "Blauort" ab Loboe auf Dorsch. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit solchen Hochseefahrten in der Ostsee auf Dorsch



Platte???


----------



## strandlaeufer (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Alle Kutter von Laboe fahren auf Platte, da es ja kaum noch Dorsch gibt.
Im Zweufel rufe an und frage nach.


----------



## Fanny (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Nein, nicht auf Platten sondern auf Dorsch. Das steht so im Internet,die fahren rund um die Insel Fehmarn


----------



## Fanny (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

http://www.hochseeangeln-blauort.de/fahrtgebiete.htm


----------



## DorschChris (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Ja da steht, dass die auf Dorsch fahren, aber da Dorsch zur Zeit fast garnicht gefangen wird, gibt es "Ausweichtouren" auf Platte. Und ich bezweifle auch, dass die Blauort rund um Fehmarn fährt.

Machs am besten so wie Macker es gesagt hat, ruf vorher nochmal an und frag nach wie die Lage ist. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## Fanny (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Hi, aber hat den jemand von euch schon einmal  die Fahrt mit der Blauort gemacht oder geht ihr nur davon aus?


----------



## DorschChris (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Also ich war schon oft auf der Blauort und Macker weiß auch wovon er redet.


----------



## Hechtpeter (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Ich glaube nicht,daß Egbert von Laboe aus Richtung Fehmarn fährt, wie lang sollte die Tour denn dauern|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Westliche Ostsee ist meist die Kieler Bucht,vor Hohwacht oder bei gutem Wetter auch mal Richtung Langeland.


Ruf da doch einfach mal an, was geplant ist !

Viel Petri-Heil und warme Klamotten|bla:|bla:|bla:


Guten Rutsch


----------



## Fanny (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Um 7:00 fahren wir los und um 16:30 trifft sie wieder ein.


----------



## coddy (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

moin  eggbert wid wohl auf dorsch gehen die longtörns im januar sind am 10 und 24 geht mal auf die internetseite von der kehrheim 2 da steht es unter aktuelles


----------



## Fanny (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

JO, danke


----------



## Macker (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*



Fänny schrieb:


> Hi, aber hat den jemand von euch schon einmal  die Fahrt mit der Blauort gemacht oder geht ihr nur davon aus?



Ja im Schnitt bin Ich so 2mal im Monat auf der Blauort.
Gehe einfach davon aus das ihr Platten fangt und vlt als Beifang nen Dorsch.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bous hh (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

moin war letztens mit einen anderen schiff draußen und wir sind auch nur auf platten gegangen!


----------



## C.K. (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Hast Du Erfolg auf Dorsch gehabt @Fänny ?


----------



## Fanny (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

13 Platten 3 Dorsche.


----------



## Bela B. (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Hallo,war jemand am Wochenende mit den blau / weißen aus Laboe zum 12 Stunden Angeln draußen oder hat euch das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht ?
Was und womit habt Ihr denn gefangen?


                                      Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Macker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Die Longtörns wurden am Mittwoch abgesagt nächster Termin 24.01.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Bela B. (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Hallo,ich versuch es mal wieder.|kopfkrat

War jemand am Sonntag mit den blau / weißen aus Laboe zum 12 Stunden Angeln draußen oder hat euch das Wetter erneut |evil: einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht ?
Was und womit habt Ihr denn gefangen? Danke.


                                   :vik:     Gruß Bela B


----------



## Macker (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Moin Es waren keine 20 Angler (von 38 angemeldeten da) deswegen fuhr nur die Blauort.
Aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen und des zustandes der Angler wurde die Tour abgebrochen und wir waren um )uhr wieder im hafen.
Angeln wäre nur möglich gewesen wenn alle bis zum Angelgebiet drinnen geblieben wären dann hätte  abgestreut werden müssen und gut.
Da aber viele Leute Seekrank waren war es nicht zuverantworten sie auf der Eisbahn rumlaufen zulassen.
Der Abbruch war in Ordnung ist eben ein Scheixx Wetter dies Jahr.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## holgerson (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Das gleiche Problem hatten wir im Dezember auch schon.
Haben eine Stunde gefischt und mussten dann abbrechen. Hatten aber nicht nur Eis und Reiher an Bord, sondern auch noch 2,2 Meilen Drift!
War sehr schade aber die Tombola war gut.


----------



## micha_2 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

ich habe für den 28.2. nen longtörn gebucht, hoffentlich wird noch bissel wärmer


----------



## Bela B. (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Hallo,ich war am Sonntag den 07.02.2010 mit meinem Sohn auf der MS Blauort von Laboe aus zum Hochseeangeln.
Es waren -3 Grad und zum Teil leichter Schneefall,der Wind kam von Ost und hatte die Stärke 3-4.
Wir sind " unter Land geblieben " und hatten Wassertiefen von 15-25m.
Leider waren wir nur sieben Angler,die aber 52 Dorsche,3 Platten und 6 Wittlinge gefangen haben.
Es war ein sehr schwieriges Angeln,da die Fische sehr vereinzelt standen.Es wurden viele untermaßige Dorsche gefangen,die aber wieder schonend zurück gesetzt wurden.
Ich hatte 6 Dorsche und 1 Wittling,mein Sohn ( Bild ) hatte
11 Dorsche und 4 Wittlinge.
Mein Sohn war das erste Mal zum Hochseeangeln mit und hatte mich dann auch noch gleich abgekocht !!! #d.
Ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen,was ich mir noch alles an Bord und dann auch noch zu Hause anhören mußte. :v












Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Macker (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Glückwunsch an dich und deinen Sohnemann#6, das sind ja endlich wieder mal gute Nachrichten aus der Laboer Ecke.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fanny (8. März 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Sind die Dorsch in dem Bild gepilkt?#h


----------



## Platte (8. März 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen#h


----------



## Deafangler (9. März 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Petri zu schönen Dorschen.

Heute Abend Film über MS Blauort

http://blinker.de/aktuell/detail.php?objectID=7158&class=106

Grüße Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Steht schon lange bei uns...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176450
;-)))


----------



## UMK (9. März 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Hallöle zusammen,
schade, habe nur die letzten fünf Minuten mitbekommen. Wird der Beitrag auf einem der anderen Dritten wiederholt oder ist der Film irgendwo online gestellt?
Gruss UMK


----------



## Bela B. (11. März 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Hallo,erst einmal Dankeschön für Eure Glückwünche.
Die Dorsche wurden zu Teil gepilkt oder auch auf Ringelwurm ca. 50 cm über Grund gefangen.Wir sind mehrere Stellen angefahren und bis Mittag sah es sehr mau aus.Dann hatte aber der Kapitän einen Hotspot gefunden und es ging Schlag auf Schlag.
Der Angeltag war der Erfolgreichste,seit den letzten Jahren in Laboe.
Ich hoffe es wird mit dem Dorsch vor Laboe wieder besser,so das die Angler nicht ausbleiben.

Hier noch einmal für alle den neuen Sendetermin,für die Sendung Schlaglicht mit der MS Blauort.

Schlaglicht, Dorschfieber Abenteuer auf hoher See 

ARD  Digital   EINSExtra

 Sa.  13.03.2010: 04:35 - 05:05 Uhr

*und*
 Sa.  13.03.2010: 14.30 - 15.00 Uhr 



                             :vik: Gruß Bela B.


----------



## linkspaddel (14. März 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Und, wo seid ihr jetzt am 02.01. gewesen? ir haben Mitte Dezember noch herrlich Platten geangelt..


----------



## Bela B. (18. März 2010)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*



linkspaddel schrieb:


> Und, wo seid ihr jetzt am 02.01. gewesen? ir haben Mitte Dezember noch herrlich Platten geangelt..


 
Hallo linkspaddel

Wenn Du uns meintest,wir waren am 07.02 2010 Nordwestlich von Laboe an der Spitze Stohl/Dänisch Nienhof  draußen.Wir fischten Unterland auf 15 -18 m.
Es worden nur 3 Platten auf den Schiff ( 7 Angler )gefangen. Obwohl ich gezielt ( habe es jedenfals probiert  #c ) darauf geangelt habe,fing ich " nur " Dorsch.

                                     Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Angelhans84 (12. März 2011)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

werde demnächst meine erste Kuttertour machen und habe auf der MS Blauort gebucht. Hab keine Plätze reserviert. Nun habe ich viel gelesen, dass die Plätze essentziel wären. Weiss jetzt nicht, ob ich nochmal anrufen soll und noch Plätze reservieren soll oder ob es nicht ganz so wichtig ist?!Fange ich da weniger oder was ist der Nachteil? Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

Gruß Angelhans


----------



## holgerson (12. März 2011)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Wenn du gebucht hast dann hast du doch eine Anzahl Leute gebucht.
Oder was genau hast du gebucht?


----------



## Angelhans84 (12. März 2011)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Ja genau, ich habe für 3 Personen gebucht


----------



## Angelhans84 (12. März 2011)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Also mit Plätze reservieren meine ich natürlich, ob es wichtig ist einen bestimmten Standort auf dem Schiff zu haben?!


----------



## Macker (12. März 2011)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

das ist immer etwas geschmackssache.
Ich Stehe zb sehr gerne auf dem Heck der Blauort.
Allerdings Steht mann auf der Blauort an Bug  und heck recht hoch was Ich als Vorteil sehe weil auf grund der höheren Wurfweite erhöht sich auch mein Aktionsradius.
Andere Angler Schwören auch auf dir "Rentnerplätze" der MS Blauort das sind die ersten beiden an den Seiten da hat mann keine Aufbauten im Rücken.
Aber Fische fangen kannst du Überall.
Ich würde aber das Heck empfehlen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## XDrMGX (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

ich hol mal den thread wieder hoch, weil ich gerne mit der MS Blauort rausfahren würde, habe aber 0 Dorsch geschweige den Kuttererfahrung.

War jemand wieder mal mit der MS Blauort unterwegs und kann dazu was sagen?


----------



## Macker (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Moin Moin am lezten Sonntag war es recht Mau war einfach zuviel Wind so das die Auswahl der Angelstellen recht begrenzt war.
Ich fahre jetzt am Samstag wieder lt Windfinder sieht es jetzt besser aus.
Aber auch erst seit heute Nachmittag vorher war die Vorhersage nicht so Toll.
Wenn du fahren möchtest auf alle Fälle vorher anrufen wann gefahren wird und morgens abklären ob es Sinnvoll ist wattis mitzunehmen.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast schicke mir einfach ne PN.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## XDrMGX (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

@ Macker: und hast du was gefangen?


----------



## Macker (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Moin Gestern nicht war Wettermässig zu heftig.
Heute war gut bei bestem Wetter schöne sorte Fisch nur 1 Angler Schneider.
Im schnitt 3 Fische pro Angler hoch waren 5 Ich hatte 4.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Angelopa (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Moin moin XDrMGX,

Wir waren am 18.02. mit Eckbert draussen. Die Fänge hielten sich in Grenzen. Trotzdem hatte ich 4 Dorsche, davon einen von 6 und einen von 5 Pfd. Gebissen haben sie auf schwarzen Jig mit gelbem Kopf bzw. auf Gummifisch jeweils bei sehr langsamer bis zu keiner Führung bzw. Bewegung.


----------



## JannikHH (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Moin in die Runde,
plane gerade mal wieder mit der MS Blauort rauszufahren. War jemand von euch jetzt zur Herbstzeit mal wieder los und kann berichten, wie es momentan so aussieht? Ist im Moment Dorsch oder Platte angesagt?
Gruß,
Jannik


----------



## zanderman111 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Kann ich Dir morgen abend beantworten. Ich fahre morgen mit Eggi...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*



JannikHH schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde,
> plane gerade mal wieder mit der MS Blauort rauszufahren. War jemand von euch jetzt zur Herbstzeit mal wieder los und kann berichten, wie es momentan so aussieht? Ist im Moment Dorsch oder Platte angesagt?
> Gruß,
> Jannik


 

Vor 2 Wochen, als ich in Laboe war hatten sie Massen an Platten und nur sehr vereinzelt Dorsch.


----------



## zanderman111 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Gestern war eine reine Dorschtour. Wir waren vor Ärö...
http://www.kutterboard.de/showthread.php/6643-Aktuelle-Fangmeldung-vom-19.10.2012-von-Macker


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

hallo wir wollen nächsten monat mit der blauort los. meint ihr das lohnt inmoment ?


----------



## degl (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo wir wollen nächsten monat mit der blauort los. meint ihr das lohnt inmoment ?



Nächsten Monat ist ja noch ne Weile hin.........aber je nach Wetter kann sich ne Ausfahrt immer lohnen..............und eigentlich findet Eggi immer Fisch#6

gruß degl


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*



degl schrieb:


> Nächsten Monat ist ja noch ne Weile hin.........aber je nach Wetter kann sich ne Ausfahrt immer lohnen..............und eigentlich findet Eggi immer Fisch#6
> 
> gruß degl



ja nur leider am 11.11 wo wir loswollten hat er ne bestattung. schade

mfg


----------



## spaniac (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

fahre am 31.10. mit der blauort, ist jemand auch an bord?


----------



## rappalamefo (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Ich fahre am So.04.11.12 mit 17 Kollegen mit der Blauort auf Platte bis jetzt hatten wir jedes mal um diese Zeit Glück mit Fisch!
Ausserdem mit Eckbert als Kapitän kann es fast nicht schiefgehen!!


----------



## zanderman111 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Außerdem sind viele Member vom kutterboard mit... Das wird... Musst mal schauen, die haben am Donnerstag eine Testtour gemacht...


----------



## Macker (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Jepp am Donnerstag war echt Klasse.
Das Kutterboard Steht auf dem Heck und auf dem Bug.
@Rappallamefo dann sehen wir uns Ich bin der Große mit Vollbart der nur Bilder macht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## loki73 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

der große mit dem vollbart 

halte besser nach nen großen kaffeepott ausschau, da rennt nur einer so oft zur kaffeemaschine 

@macker
was gab es denn am freitag nach der sehotour noch so an fisch?


----------



## Macker (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Tja Ronny Dorsche auf Gufi.
Bericht ist im Kutterboard mit Schlechten Bildern vom Handy.
Hoch waren 15Stk bis zu 5kg.
Kalle und Thomas hatten Feuchte augen als die Bilder als Liveticker per MMS kammen.
Demnächst kommt der Termin für Bornholm sei schonmal nett zu Frauchen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Macker (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

http://www.kutterboard.de/showthread.php/6643-Aktuelle-Fangmeldung-vom-19.10.2012-von-Macker 
So Ronny habs mal für dich rausgesucht.
Du wolltest ja nicht und wir hatten mächtig Spass.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## loki73 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

... wenn es immer nach wollen gehen würde....
Danke fürs raus suchen, und ich habs mit ernster Mine meinen NEIN-Sagerinnen präsentiert.

Ihr habt ja mächtig abgeräumt, und der Spaß ist auf den Fotos sehr nach vollziehbar.
Da sieht man mal wieder das ich zu wenig bei Euch an der Küste verweilen kann.


----------



## rappalamefo (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Jo dann bis Sonntag, ich bin der mit dem schwarzen Vollbart!!
Du weisst ja Jan und Hein und Claas und Pit die haben Bärte die fahren mit.


----------



## Angelopa (4. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Wir waren am 03.11. mit Ecki draussen. Nach einem kurzen Ausflug Richtung offener Ostsee, mussten wir bei 1.5 kn Drift wieder etwas unter Land fahren. So haben wir den Platten in Höhe "Stoller Grund"das Leben schwer gemacht. So hatte ich nach einem schönen Tag meine 35 Platten im Eimer. Der Kollege neben mir fing auf Wurm noch einen schönen Dorsch von 80cm und 4,5 kg. Im Schnitt wurden pro Pers. ca 15 maßige Platten gefangen. Eckbert und die gesamte Crew haben, wie immer, ihr bestes gegeben. Wir kommen nächstes Jahr wieder nach Laboe.


----------



## strandlaeufer (26. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

War mal einer mit Egbert in der letzten Zeit los?


----------



## Macker (28. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

http://www.kutterboard.de/showthread.php/6739-HF-Pilker-Test-am-14.11.12-auf-der-MS-BLAUORT
http://www.kutterboard.de/showthread.php/6740-Langtörn-am-25.11.2012
Das sind recht aktuelle Berichte.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## strandlaeufer (28. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Danke für die Hinweise, nur mal sehen, ob Egbert auch auf Dorsch geht oder ob die langweiligen Platten gejagt werden. Schauen wir mal.:g


----------



## Macker (28. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

@strandlaeufer
Wenn er genug leute hat und das Wetter mitmacht geht er auf Dorsch.
Das Plattenangeln ist auch nicht so seine Leidenschaft.
Gehe mal davon aus bei gut besuchtem Schiff und einigermasen wetter geht da was mit Dorsch.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Waldima (29. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

@Macker: Wieso hängt die Zielfischart von der Personenanzahl an Bord ab? Muß er für die Platten nicht so weit fahren?


----------



## Macker (29. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Ja genauso ist das zur Zeit Platten sind im Bereich Heidkate/Schönberger Strand ohne Ende.
Für Dorsch muss da schon wesentlich mehr Strecke gemacht werden oftmals richtung DK und das geht eben nicht mit 9 Mann an Bord.
Es gab zwar auch schon Tage wo es gut Dorsch in der Nähe gab aber meist sind es nur kleine Trupps die sich da Verirren.
Also Gezielt ist immer besser wenn einigermasen Leute an Bord sind.
Oder mit den Longtörns da geht bei Passendem Wetter einiges.
Am besten Vorher nachfragen was geplant ist wenn das Wetter es hergibt Fährt er auf jeden Fall lieber auf Dorsch.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

hm, 
dann hat sich die Anreise ja für uns schon erledigt #c....... wenn wir wie sonst auch geziehlt auf Dorsch wollen und erst vor Ort entsprechend der Anzahl Angler entschieden wird, was gemacht wird?!.......#d, dafür ist die Anreise zu lang.
Trotzdem für alle dickes Petri!!


----------



## Skizzza (29. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Rolf, wir fahren am Samstag 08.12 mit 6 Leuten, denke mal das zumindest die Anzahl an Personen für ne Dorschtour zustande kommt. 
Falls dann noch das Wetter mitspielt wirds hoffentlich wieder ne super Tour, wie immer mit Eggi :l
Ich zeig dir dann auch zur Not auch nochmal, wie man "gufiert" :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Rolf, wir fahren am Samstag 08.12 mit 6 Leuten, denke mal das zumindest die Anzahl an Personen für ne Dorschtour zustande kommt.
> Falls dann noch das Wetter mitspielt wirds hoffentlich wieder ne super Tour, wie immer mit Eggi :l
> Ich zeig dir dann auch zur Not auch nochmal, wie man "gufiert" :m


 
Sven "alter Wilddieb" .......
da wünsche ich dir dickes Petri und min. genauso viel *GLÜCK*, wie auf "unserer Tour"   #h.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn der Zielfisch abhängig von der Anzahl Angler ist, dann bringt das nichts für uns. Sollten dann evtl. morgens noch einige Mitfahrer ausfallen (was ja immer mal passieren könnte), dann wird erst entschieden?!
Das es evtl. abhängig vom Wetter sein kann, gar kein Ding...... aber von der Anzahl Angler? |rolleyes.


----------



## Macker (29. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Das einfachste ist wenn du dich mit mehreren Anglern zusammen tust.
Das von mir gesagte zählt ja hauoptsächlich in der Woche an den Wochenenden hast du nicht das Problem das keine Angler da sind.
Aber ich fahre halt lieber unter der Woche.
Da ist das schon schwieriger ausserhalb der Ferien.
Schau ab und an ins Kutterboard da sind häufig Termine wo mehrere los wollen.
Am 15.12 Sind auch schon diverse angemeldet.
Oder du sagst am Telefon ich möchte auf Dorsch angeln is an dem we sa oder so besser.
Dann bekommst du von Eggi schon den passenden Tip.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## offense80 (29. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Rolf, alter Perückengott.....fall nicht auf Sven rein, von wegen "dann zeig ich dir noch mal wie man richtig gufiert".....
Er brauch nur einen netten Nebenmann, der ihn nicht gleich bei der ersten Laberattacke über Bord wirft


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*



offense80 schrieb:


> Rolf, alter Perückengott.....fall nicht auf Sven rein, von wegen "dann zeig ich dir noch mal wie man richtig gufiert".....
> Er brauch nur einen netten Nebenmann, der ihn nicht gleich bei der ersten Laberattacke über Bord wirft


 

#6#6#6, Micha......Unrecht hast du da wohl nicht........ (aber hätte ich nicht die "Perücken-Ausfälle" gehabt, wäre das Ergebnis wohl auch ganz anders ausgegangen)....Insider!!!

interessiert wäre ich schon an einer Ausfahrt mit der Blauort, aber so wie es hier geschrieben wurde, entscheidet man wohl erst morgens vor Ort was und wie gemacht wird.|uhoh: Dafür fahr ich da nicht hoch........#d.
Werde aber zur Sicherheit mal dort anrufen |rolleyes.... besser is


----------



## Skizzza (29. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Verdammt, hat der Micha meinen Masterplan auf Anhieb durchschaut 

Und Rolf, so wie Jörg schon geschrieben hat, am Wochenende sind eigentlich immer genug Leute an Bord, sodass es auf Dorsch geht. Ich fahr ja auch 3-4 minimum im Jahr mit Egbert und bin dabei noch nie auf Platte mit ihm.


----------



## Macker (29. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

@angelnrolfman ne das nicht erst morgens durch die Namentliche Reservierung is in Laboe immer ziemlich klar wer da ist.
Du kannst Laboe nicht mit Hh vergleichen.
In Laboe geht die "Laufkundschaft" gegen Null.
Da sind eigentlich fast alle Angler angemeldet.
Wenn du da anrufst kann er dir gleich sagen Ich Fahre Fr Sa So und versuche noch Leute für zb Do zu sammeln.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*



Macker schrieb:


> @angelnrolfman ne das nicht erst morgens durch die Namentliche Reservierung is in Laboe immer ziemlich klar wer da ist.
> Du kannst Laboe nicht mit Hh vergleichen.
> In Laboe geht die "Laufkundschaft" gegen Null.
> Da sind eigentlich fast alle Angler angemeldet.
> ...


 
#6 alles kloar ..... Danke


----------



## Reppi (30. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

Schade, am 08.12. habe ich leider keine Zeit; sonst wäre ich doch glatt aufgeschlagen..-)).

Werde ggf. die Woche nochmal bei Gert V. anklopfen....


----------



## Macker (30. November 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

@Reppi Du Weißt schon das Gerrit auf der Nordsee Fähre Fährt.
Sein Ehemaliges Schiff heisst jetzt Rügenland und Fährt ab Sasnitz.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Reppi (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Moin Jörg;
nöö........DER Gert fährt ab Maasholm und nimmt nur 4 Mann mit 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Skizzza (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Schade schade Uwe, das wär ja wieder was geworden  

Jörg, Reppi meint den guten Gert Vögler und seine McFisch von Maasholm aus. 

Na dann Rolf, gebt euch nen Ruck, es kann nur wieder gut werden


----------



## Macker (30. November 2012)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Ja Kleinboot hatte ich nicht auf der liste.
War eben auf Kutter eingestelltHast ja bei genauem hinsehen Gert und nicht Gerrit geschrieben.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sonja1970 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS "Blauort"*

@ Macker
Im Februar 2013 und März 2013 fährt die ehemals Kehrheim II- jetzt Rügenland- ab Laboe...


----------



## Macker (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Ja das Stimmt aber Ich sage ja immer IST ein Schönes Schiff und HATTE mal nen guten Kapitän.
Deshalb ist sie nix mehr für mich.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sonja1970 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Versteh ich jetzt nicht. Habe neue Flyer auf der Messe gesehen. Ist von Ínnen richtig toll neu ausgebaut und der Mitarbeiter vor Ort machte auf mich auch einen kompetenten Eindruck....

Viele Grüße,

Sonja


----------



## strandlaeufer (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Es wird so laufen wie mit der Forelle. Herr Melitz wird auf die Laichdorsche fahren und ähnliche Rekorde aufstellen wie mit der Forelle.

Da das Laichdorschangeln ja nun nicht jedermanns Geschmack ist, ist wohl kein weiterer Kommentar notwendig. Bitte, bitte keine Laichdorschdiskussion, aber dies ist wohl der Grund für den Aufenthalt in Laboe.


----------



## Waldima (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! |good:





strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Es wird so laufen wie mit der Forelle. Herr Melitz wird auf die Laichdorsche fahren und ähnliche Rekorde aufstellen wie mit der Forelle.
> 
> Da das Laichdorschangeln ja nun nicht jedermanns Geschmack ist, ist wohl kein weiterer Kommentar notwendig. Bitte, bitte keine Laichdorschdiskussion, aber dies ist wohl der Grund für den Aufenthalt in Laboe.


----------



## Macker (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Nee mit der Angelart hat das nix zu tun das is für mich ok.
Es wird ja nur das geboten was gewollt ist da kann man keinem Reeder was vorwerfen.

Gruß Jörg


----------

